# Duh...you think my RAI killed my thyroid yet??



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

So April 4th I was thinking, this disease is killing me. I am literally going to die or my kids are going to get hurt because I keep falling into coma like sleep. Like pee your pants cause you can't get up off the chair to save your life tired.

So I somehow managed to get to the Endo with the help of a friend. They drew blood. They call me back- 4 times before I answer and they tell me to immediately cease taking the methimazole and go to walgreens for some synthroid.

Here were the labs:

T4 Free (R 0.8-1.7) 0.0 Ok, that is low.
T3 Free (R 1.8-4.6) 0.3 Yup that's low too.

TSH (R 0.48-5.90) *104.20* Um...you think my thyroid is dead yet?

SO now I have been on the synthroid far a bit, and feeling better, facial swelling is down, weight gain is stabilizing, a little shaky and cold all the time, a lot of anxiety again for some reason. The worst thing right now is the mood swings, muscle weakness and joint pain especially in my hips. My eyes also bugged out again and I have broken out in a rash but they gave me a shot for that and some more steroids for my eyes/rash hopesfully I make it until I see the allergist in May.

This is month 7 of knowing I had Graves. When it started I thought this would all be over soon, like a cold or the flu you know? How ridiculous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

collinsbac said:


> So April 4th I was thinking, this disease is killing me. I am literally going to die or my kids are going to get hurt because I keep falling into coma like sleep. Like pee your pants cause you can't get up off the chair to save your life tired.
> 
> So I somehow managed to get to the Endo with the help of a friend. They drew blood. They call me back- 4 times before I answer and they tell me to immediately cease taking the methimazole and go to walgreens for some synthroid.
> 
> ...


You are lucky you did not go into a myxedema coma! http://www.drugs.com/cg/myxedema-coma.html When did you have the RAI? Your doc should never have let you get like this. It is so simple to have you come in for labs. I am so sorry this happened to you.

I do recommend that you see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist. Early intervention for the eyes is essential.
http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/...ease_paper.pdf


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

OMGosh I can't believe you levels got that low.

I had a TT in Feb. I was hyper before surgery and had to wait until my TSH depleted until they would start me on meds.

3 weeks post op I had blood work done, my TSH was 12.22 I could hardly function I was soooo tired. I had no energy to do anything...but sleep.
I can't imagine how you felt with you TSH that low.

I too had the face swelling, hands and ankles too, muscle weakness, joint pain in hands and elbows...(oddly) 
I broke out in hives on Synthroid...so they switched me to Levothyroxine. Doing much better on that.


----------



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

Last blood draw showed normal T4 and T3 but still elevated tSH at 36 (same ranges as before). So I've bumped up to 100mcg of levoxythyrine(sp?) And I still feel like crap. My symptoms are so mixed up between hyper and hypo I can't tell anymore (fatigue, anxiety, rapid heart rate, aches pains and migranes.) I saw an allergist because I keep breaking out in hives, he says there is not a single person on the planet that is allergic to iodine, and I am breaking out in hives because of the Graves. SO that guy is an idiot. My PCM referred me to a psychiatrist to have my psych meds evaluated, 150 mg Effexor and 1mg Ativan as needed since 2008. That has taken forever, I went in for my appointment with what I thougth was going to be the psychiatrist which turned out to be just an evaluation by a social worker to see if I really needed a referral to them. Which he ended up recomending I do see they psyhciatrist but they haven't gotten back to me with an appointment. Yesterday sucked since yesterday morning I have had the shakes, but I'm freezing, my brain feels fried and everything hurts. SO SICK OF THIS> 6 weeks until next blood draw.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

collinsbac said:


> Last blood draw showed normal T4 and T3 but still elevated tSH at 36 (same ranges as before). So I've bumped up to 100mcg of levoxythyrine(sp?) And I still feel like crap. My symptoms are so mixed up between hyper and hypo I can't tell anymore (fatigue, anxiety, rapid heart rate, aches pains and migranes.) I saw an allergist because I keep breaking out in hives, he says there is not a single person on the planet that is allergic to iodine, and I am breaking out in hives because of the Graves. SO that guy is an idiot. My PCM referred me to a psychiatrist to have my psych meds evaluated, 150 mg Effexor and 1mg Ativan as needed since 2008. That has taken forever, I went in for my appointment with what I thougth was going to be the psychiatrist which turned out to be just an evaluation by a social worker to see if I really needed a referral to them. Which he ended up recomending I do see they psyhciatrist but they haven't gotten back to me with an appointment. Yesterday sucked since yesterday morning I have had the shakes, but I'm freezing, my brain feels fried and everything hurts. SO SICK OF THIS> 6 weeks until next blood draw.


Do you have any lab's along with ranges you could post? If your T-3 and T-4 are in range then they should not be increasing your levothyroxine

Your doctor should also be testing your FT-4 and FT-3 or Free -T 3 and 4.

Any thyroid hormone movement could cause your symptoms - it will get better so hand in there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

collinsbac said:


> Last blood draw showed normal T4 and T3 but still elevated tSH at 36 (same ranges as before). So I've bumped up to 100mcg of levoxythyrine(sp?) And I still feel like crap. My symptoms are so mixed up between hyper and hypo I can't tell anymore (fatigue, anxiety, rapid heart rate, aches pains and migranes.) I saw an allergist because I keep breaking out in hives, he says there is not a single person on the planet that is allergic to iodine, and I am breaking out in hives because of the Graves. SO that guy is an idiot. My PCM referred me to a psychiatrist to have my psych meds evaluated, 150 mg Effexor and 1mg Ativan as needed since 2008. That has taken forever, I went in for my appointment with what I thougth was going to be the psychiatrist which turned out to be just an evaluation by a social worker to see if I really needed a referral to them. Which he ended up recomending I do see they psyhciatrist but they haven't gotten back to me with an appointment. Yesterday sucked since yesterday morning I have had the shakes, but I'm freezing, my brain feels fried and everything hurts. SO SICK OF THIS> 6 weeks until next blood draw.


Is he kidding? If I take iodine, it is life-threatening! My heart goes into arrhythmia and then stops.....................dead.

Have you had this test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

